# How many of you guys are on HRT?



## JW_HRT (Jun 9, 2010)

Whats up guys? New HRT and TRT sponsor here 

just wanted to see how many of you guys are enjoying HRT and how its changed your life.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 9, 2010)

3.5 years on TRT for me. It has greatly improved my energy, libido and mood. I abused steroids off and on for over 20 years so either that or age has caused my need for T replacement. I personally believe every man has the right to keep their Total and Free T in the highest end of published ranges.


----------



## JW_HRT (Jun 9, 2010)

prob a combo of the past steroid use and age brother. 

and you are right we should be able to have our t levels at a good range!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 9, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> I personally believe every man has the right to keep their Total and Free T in the highest end of published ranges.



amen, I think even higher if that is what one chooses to do.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 9, 2010)

Prince said:


> amen, I think even higher if that is what one chooses to do.


 

I came across this graph showing what Testosterone levels of healthy men of a particular age group should be because most reference ranges used by doctors today used sick or very elderly men to create the ranges. Additionally this shows age is a driving factor in declining T levels in men. 

Many labs say 400ng/dl is normal but when we view this data we can see it is NOT normal for anyone but very old men.





FIG. 1. TT vs. age (natural log scale for all observations). Linear trajectories for 20 randomly chosen subjects are plotted (thin lines), demonstrating the substantial intersubject variation in log T values and trends over time. A nonparametric, locally weighted regression smooth (thick line) depicts the linear decline in log T values with age over all observations, which is generally outstripped by within-subject longitudinal decline. To convert TT from nanograms per deciliter to nanomoles per liter, multiply by 0.0347.

http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/full/92/2/549


----------



## JW_HRT (Jun 9, 2010)

great post Heavy


----------



## 2tomlinson (Jun 9, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> 3.5 years on TRT for me. It has greatly improved my energy, libido and mood. I abused steroids off and on for over 20 years so either that or age has caused my need for T replacement. I personally believe every man has the right to keep their Total and Free T in the highest end of published ranges.



I agree with the Ironman.  I didn't realize how poorly I felt until I began HRT about six months ago, and the thoughtset that our testosterone levels should shrink disproportionately to our age has sapped the life out of many a good men.  Fortunately, I am no longer one of them.  I'm fifty-nine, and wish I would have met a forward-thinking MD twenty years ago.  I'll have a look at your webpage, and check your HGH prices.  Good luck, this is an incredible group of people here.


----------



## JW_HRT (Jun 9, 2010)

2tomlinson thats great that you are feeling so much better! That right there is what it is all about brother!

There are no prices on the page but if you are interested in getting more info send me over a PM or email and ill be more than happy to talk with you about it.


----------



## Glycomann (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm on TRT for about a year.  I'm in the same boat as Heavy except I took a 10 year hiatis from AAS and then found out I am hypo. I was getting fat without eating even though I was seemingly always on a super healthy diet albeit to many carbs. Plus I have always worked out at least 4 days a week so it was disturbing that I was geting a punch and seemed to have brain fog a lot of the time. Sex drive was not really a problem.  Never really was. But I as defintiely showing signs of age at 47 then. Now I feel much more vital.  It's nice to ahve the muscle back and I can lean out again without killing myself. I am basically very similar to a younger version of myself except for wear and tear from years of contact sports. If only I could get my lateral movement back without having pain in my knees the next day it would be great. I'd start fighting again. Also, I rarely have brain fog now. I really feel best at about double the normal range or maybe a little less.  I do enjoy a good boost into the higher range from time to time but by and large I feel more healthy closer to normal range and I do drop treatment for a few or more weeks here and there when I feel or test that things are a little high or out of whack. Overall I feel like a younger version of me and actually look like I'm in my mid thirties which bugs my wife a bit. TRT can't really take all the credit there.  I have always been athletic and eat a healthy diet so the younger than years appearance is probably aided by hormone therapy but not completely attributable to it.


----------



## unclem (Jun 9, 2010)

iam 44 yrs old and have done heavy steroids for 19 yrs non-stop except for bridging but that consists of 20mg d-bol and 100mg of test p 2xs wk. how long should i give it for all the test will be out of my system in order to show low levels of t. i want to get on hrt and i tried once but my levels were so high they said it was carcinogenic levels. what do u guys think? and how do i aproach the dr to get the injects? thnx


----------



## JW_HRT (Jun 9, 2010)

unclean check your PM


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm on the cheapest and most garbage version of HRT.... Clomid! LOL


----------



## JW_HRT (Jun 9, 2010)

Saney how come bro lol 

hit me up lets see what we can do for you!


----------



## Iron Dragon (Jun 9, 2010)

7 years now for me. Still no regrets.


----------



## unclem (Jun 9, 2010)

JW_HRT said:


> unclean check your PM


 

 did you mean unclem JW_HRT? if so i didnt get my pm its empty bro.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 9, 2010)

I am interested.


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 9, 2010)

Been on HRT for almost 4 years. I only used hormones for a few years before deciding to go this route. Hypogonadism runs in my family, so I was already familiar with how it improved Dad's life begining in his thirties. I was 30 when I started. I think it was best for my health and wellbeing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JW_HRT (Jun 9, 2010)

unclem said:


> did you mean unclem JW_HRT? if so i didnt get my pm its empty bro.




humm thats odd ill try again


----------



## Hoglander (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm on HRT for hypopituitarism, never used roids before that diagnosis.   

My insurance covers topical preparations but not self injected testosterone. I inject but might go back to topical.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 9, 2010)

Welcome to IM JW! Been thinking of HRT for several yrs now. Haven't bitten yet....I am 46.


----------



## Perdido (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm thinking of taking the plunge myself. At 51 I can still hold my own with the younger guys in the gym. My current Doc say I'm still in the middle range for T levels but I want to be right at the top (ok maybe a little over the top).


----------



## JW_HRT (Jun 9, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Welcome to IM JW! Been thinking of HRT for several yrs now. Haven't bitten yet....I am 46.




thank you man,, loving it here on IM great board with a great group of guys! 


brother 46? man you would be feeling 26 in no time!!!!

guys if your over 30 and interested hit me up we have special discounts for forum members just make sure to PM me or click on the banner and get the info. But if you call or email me make sure to say your from Iron Mag


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2010)

JW_HRT said:


> Saney how come bro lol



Because I got fired from my job and uninsured.. lol I'm a lost cause


----------



## bigt405 (Jun 10, 2010)

My doc put me on a 5mg Androderm patch a day about four years ago. My levels went back up to normal until last year when he upped me to two patches a day. My last blood test still showed well below normal he said if it does not change on the next test he will be sending me to some one else because he is just a general practitioner. Is this normal for it too work then your body to adjust to it to where it is not working anymore?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 10, 2010)

Been on HRT for years


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 10, 2010)

bigt405 said:


> My doc put me on a 5mg Androderm patch a day about four years ago. My levels went back up to normal until last year when he upped me to two patches a day. My last blood test still showed well below normal he said if it does not change on the next test he will be sending me to some one else because he is just a general practitioner. Is this normal for it too work then your body to adjust to it to where it is not working anymore?


 If you add an aromatase inhibitor it will free any bound T which will raise your T levels.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Jun 10, 2010)

rahaas said:


> I'm thinking of taking the plunge myself. At 51 I can still hold my own with the younger guys in the gym. My current Doc say I'm still in the middle range for T levels but I want to be right at the top (ok maybe a little over the top).



Rahaas, In my humble opinion, you should jump all over this.  You're obviously very knowledgeable about physiology, and take a lot of pride in your fitness.  I was a little wary myself of even investigating hormone replacement because it seemed like a tacit admission that I was, officially, an old fuck and could no longer keep up with the other guys.  Well, I COULD keep up with the other guys, like you.  I was playing men's baseball (not pussy softball; the real game) wind surfing, doing open water swims with SEAL reserves.  But when I finally dropped the ego and started HRT, my rosy world got a whole lot better, more fun in every way.  And the sex thing is off the chart.  Essentially, all I want to do is work, workout and fuck.  Highly recommended even for a young fire breather like you.


----------



## JW_HRT (Jun 10, 2010)

rahaas and bigT check your PM's i just sent you some info about the HRT services. 

remember we dont just say ok here is a patch or take this injection once a week. No through trial we will find the perfect program for you. 

The problem now a days is some people think every male HRT is just one medication but thats not how it is or should be. Everyone is different and have different needs, some guys need HCG others need to add anti E's plus other medications (hormones) to the programs. 

No one program is the same to another.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Jun 10, 2010)

JW_HRT said:


> rahaas and bigT check your PM's i just sent you some info about the HRT services.
> 
> remember we dont just say ok here is a patch or take this injection once a week. No through trial we will find the perfect program for you.
> 
> ...



I didn't receive a PM; sent you two, look forward to hearing about your program


----------



## Perdido (Jun 10, 2010)

JW_HRT said:


> rahaas and bigT check your PM's i just sent you some info about the HRT services.
> 
> remember we dont just say ok here is a patch or take this injection once a week. No through trial we will find the perfect program for you.
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree with you more on dialing in a program. PM received and bloodwork ordered. Thanks.


----------



## JW_HRT (Jun 10, 2010)

rahaas said:


> I couldn't agree with you more on dialing in a program. PM received and bloodwork ordered. Thanks.



you ordered the blood work with me today?


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 10, 2010)

pm sent. Can't wait to hear.


----------



## bigt405 (Jun 10, 2010)

JW_HRT said:


> rahaas and bigT check your PM's i just sent you some info about the HRT services.
> 
> remember we dont just say ok here is a patch or take this injection once a week. No through trial we will find the perfect program for you.
> 
> ...


 
For some reason (said I did not have enough posts yet) I could not respond to your pm. I will email you in a bit.


----------



## JW_HRT (Jun 10, 2010)

big T go a head and email me brother ill be there 

guys im hitting the sack gotta wake up early tomorrow. I will get back to all your PMs by tomorrow night.


----------



## Saney (Jun 10, 2010)

Can't I just lie about my age and get the HRT?


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 10, 2010)

Saney said:


> Can't I just lie about my age and get the HRT?


 Yes, fake ID's are valid in all states...


----------



## JW_HRT (Jun 11, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Yes, fake ID's are valid in all states...


----------



## Saney (Jun 11, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Yes, fake ID's are valid in all states...



In that case, Mr. HRT guy, I want some fucking MEDS!


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 11, 2010)

Saney said:


> In that case, Mr. HRT guy, I want some fucking MEDS!


 World Pharma will sale you best gear...


----------



## JW_HRT (Jun 11, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> World Pharma will sale you best gear...



yeah i dont think HRT is the way to go for him and his fake ID lol


----------



## 2tomlinson (Jun 11, 2010)

JW, if you're sending me PMs I'm not getting them.


----------



## JW_HRT (Jun 11, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> JW, if you're sending me PMs I'm not getting them.




brother try sending me a PM or better yet email me 

jw-spectrum@hotmail.com


----------



## Saney (Jun 11, 2010)

Who needs HRT when you can take Fake Estrogen ED for the rest of your life?


----------



## tomt0220 (Jun 30, 2010)

I am interested in speaking with you. Can you email me or message me? 
Thank you


----------



## 45ACP (Jun 30, 2010)

I sent Jesse an email, no responce yet.  He may be on vacation or otherwise out of the office.

I am going to try giving him a call.


----------



## MyK (Jun 30, 2010)

can someone post a link to some intro information on HRT?

werd!


----------



## Hagen (Oct 16, 2013)

So relieved to come across this thread. Very interesting stuff for me. Im now n my late 40's and work in the fitness business. For the last 2 years I have  delayed the idea of HRT ,working every other alternative possible. I have tried most of the natty test booters on the market and the occassional ph cycle mixed in here and there. Thinking of talking to my GP but I know its hit or miss with those depending on the invividual doc. 
Im assuming its time. I have not had an intense workout in 6 months. My livelyhood depends n me having the spark that I used to and thid " Ehh ,whatever" sex drive is starting to mess with my head.


----------



## morphias (Oct 16, 2013)

I have been on hrt for twelve years after my first test showed free test count of 70. It is a considerable cost for an hrt doc and his meds but I do get tested twice a year. I also supplement a little!


----------



## malfeasance (Oct 21, 2013)

Late 40s and no HRT here.


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 21, 2013)

Do you guys realize this thread is over 3 years old? I don't even think this guy is around anymore.


----------

